# Hamilton West Germany Clocks question



## stevemcqueen (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello

I have a question about Hamilton clocks, specifically desk clocks. I have seen a lot of these on ebay, all made in West Germany. Some are mechanical clocks and some are quartz clocks. Many are very cheap and look very nice. Is this the same brand at least as Hamilton watches? Did they contract out another company to make clocks in Germany under the same brand? I ask this because the logos look very similar. Are these Hamilton clocks quality pieces? Thanks for the help!


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

stevemcqueen said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a question about Hamilton clocks, specifically desk clocks. I have seen a lot of these on ebay, all made in West Germany. Some are mechanical clocks and some are quartz clocks. Many are very cheap and look very nice. Is this the same brand at least as Hamilton watches? Did they contract out another company to make clocks in Germany under the same brand? I ask this because the logos look very similar. Are these Hamilton clocks quality pieces? Thanks for the help!


It's the same brand name but it is not the same company that produced those wonderful watches in Lancaster Pennsylvania so long ago.


----------

